# Help linking turns



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

keveshawn42 said:


> So I've been snowboarding for a year and half now and I'm pretty comfortable on the board and on all types of slopes. But I always find myself leaf dropping down because I have a hard time go from my toe side back to my heel side. Once I start going left (i ride switch) on my toe side I get kinda get stuck and cant get back to my toe side to go the other direction. This causes problems because one I cant go fat and I all so have a very hard time lining up jumps rail etc..
> -Thanks for the help


I wouldn't say that your comfortable on a board if you have to falling leaf down the hill... Also it's called goofy if you naturally ride right foot forward and switch would be if you where riding left foot forward (However a natural left foot forward rider would call right foot forward switch). That's all besides the point the advice i would give to you is to stay flexed and avoid having stiff legs, also make sure your looking over your shoulder when your attempting to get back on to your heel edge. It's a simple thing but often your natural tendency will be to look forward and not where you want to go, then when you try to switch onto your heel edge your head will be looking one way and legs trying to move another. This action will cause you to counter-rotate and kind of lock up or "Get stuck" during that transition. I was having issues with this in my switch riding and am working to get over it. I'm sure others will probably be able to chime in and give some better advice but this is what a found to work for me.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Go take a lesson friend, it'll work wonders.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

+1 on taking a lesson or two. And stay away from the jumps and rails until you can link turns and make a controlled approach.


----------



## keveshawn42 (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Time to quit the leafing....go back to easy green terrain and work on turn transitions. Sounds like you are riding the toe edge (facing uphill) to get around. Do some heel edge riding with linked traverses (falling leaf) to get comfortable with heel edge riding. Next, work on your J turns both heel and toe to get used to the turn initiation phase and then make basic completed turns. Remember to to keep your weight centered and even a bit forward to initiate a turn and remember to use board twist to allow the turn initiation.


I ride linked traverses all the way down usually but I think im not looking over my shoulder while trying to get back to my hell edge.


----------

